# Corsair GS600



## vjain (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello,
I have a query,,i just purchased a I-7 2600k along with a P8z77 mpro.I have a corsair GS 600 available,would it be sufficient for the rig.I will be using a 1GB Graphics Card ATI Radeon 5580 also.

Thanks & regards


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 25, 2012)

yes , it will be sufficient.


----------



## vjain (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks...



avichandana20000 said:


> yes , it will be sufficient.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 25, 2012)

You can also calculate your power requirement from Online *PSU Calulator*.


----------



## vjain (Jun 25, 2012)

That was extremely helpfull,thanks again.



avichandana20000 said:


> You can also calculate your power requirement from Online *PSU Calulator*.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

For running only 5580, you won't even need GS600.
Even a good 450Watt PSU i.e. Corsair CX430V2 is goof enough for powering it.


----------



## Skud (Jun 25, 2012)

5580? Never heard of that card. Is it 5850?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 25, 2012)

But having a good PSU always helps for future upgrade IMO.


----------

